# B & S 16HP OHV problem(model 28u707 )



## aremer... (Jan 14, 2005)

hi all ,i am new to this section of hobbytalk as i usually browse the toys LOL.i recently was using my lawn tractor & it started stalling & backfiring.originally i thought it was not getting a spark ,but have replaced the plug & armature.i know that it now gets a spark ,but the cylinder seems to be over flooded with gas when i attempt to start it(plug is fouled & wet).this tractor is 12 years old & has always started & ran fine-then suddenly this.any help would be greatly appreciated ,as it really isn't a good time to be spending the extra bucks on a new one.thanks


----------



## aremer... (Jan 14, 2005)

also ,the solenoid @ the bottom of the bowl seemed to click before when i turned the key,but it doesn't seem to be making the sound now.could that be my problem?i do not know what the solenoid does but seeing as it is on the carb, iwas thinking maybe that could be my problem.thanks again


----------



## Gluefinger (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello aremer, Sounds like carb problem more than likely a piece of trash at the inlet needle. If it dosen't have a filter you might want to install one. Besides getting to the inlet needle while your in the carb go ahead and give it a good cleaning. Also check your fuel tank for debris you may have to clean out the tank too. good luck.


----------



## kahs4814 (Mar 23, 2010)

The solenoid on the carb bowl is a anti-backfire switch. When its working you will hear it click when you turn the key on, and again when you turn the key off. Since you don't here it now its either stuck, clogged, the wire has come loose, or broke. They are always going bad. It's there so when the key is turned off when the engine is running full throttle, it has less chance to back fire when the engine stops. 
When they go bad, I just pull it off, extend the plunger and cut it off flush with wire cutters, screw it back on and tie the wire off out of the way.
That might be your problem cause if its stuck in the UP position, its cutting off fuel to the engine.

If the engine is flooding, either the float has gas in it, or the needle is stuck, or the needle seat has expanded and the needle can not shut off the flow of gas to the bowl. If it's a gravity feed system ( no pump ) it will allow fuel to fill the crankcase, and if you run the engine it will wash the cylinder(s). Thats bad.
A inline fuel filter AND shut off valve should be used. Always pull the dipstick and take a whiff, if you smell gas, drain and fill with fresh oil after the flooding problem has been fixed. Don't run it if you smell gas in the oil!

Hope this helps

Rob


----------

